# XM Adds ESPNEWS



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

XM Satellite Radio said it will broadcast ESPNEWS on a dedicated channel beginning Wednesday, May 15.

ESPNEWS on XM Satellite Radio will carry up-to-the-minute coverage of sporting events - baseball, football, hockey, basketball, boxing, college sports, golf, horse racing, motor sports, soccer and tennis. The satellite radio service said it will air a digital-quality audio feed of the ESPNEWS broadcast for its subscribers.

ESPNEWS joins XM's lineup of five dedicated sports channels, which includes ESPN Radio (XM Channel 140).

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Of course the article does not mention that it is replacing CNN/SI which goes off the air on Mar 15th.


----------

